# Summer League Game 2 vs Rockets



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Tip-off will be at 7:30 PM Pacific Time; 10:30 PM Eastern Time. Click on the watch link on the scoreboard at nba.com to watch and give us a solid recap!

*Clippers[0-1] Roster:*
*Guards:* Will Conroy, Guillermo Diaz, Jared Jordan, Mike Gansey
*Forwards:* Mohamed Abukar, Brandon Bowman, Al Thornton, Ivan Radenovic, Sy Sy, Yaroslav Korolev
*Centers: *Chris Kaman, Paul Davis 

During game 1, Thornton dropped 24 points, Davis had 18/11, Jordan dropped 5 dimes, 15 points for Guillermo Diaz, and Abukar chipped in with 19 in 21 minutes of action. Clippers were downed 108-104 by the Nuggets SL squad though, led by 17 from Lamond Murray and a double double[14/13] by Jelani McCoy

*Rockets Roster:*
*Guards:* Aaron Brooks, Drake Dreinier, Carl English, Andre Emmet, John Lucas, Jeff Horner, Ron Lewis, Brad Newley
*Forwards:* Lior Eliyahu, Mike Harris, Carl Landry, Ivan McFarlin, Steve Novak
*Centers:* Antanas Kavaliauskas

This is the Rockets first game of the summer league, and they seem to have a decent squad. Novak is a sharpshooter, Landry is solid. Brooks is the speedy PG from Oregon, Lewis is another shooter. Clippers were interested in Brad Newley reportedly a while back, but he is now on the Rockets, interesting to see what he does.

Who I Want To See/Hear About:
Yaroslav Korolev - Give this kid some time, PLEASE. Don't play him in the NBA, start him once in the pre-season, he gets over 20, don't play him in Russia, so at least play him in the summer league.

Sy Sy - Just interested in him.

Mohamed Abukar - Having 19 points in 21 minutes while shooting 7-11 should raise some eyebrows, hopefully he starts and gets ample playing time.

Starting Line-Up Should Be: Will Conroy - Guillermo Diaz - Yaroslav Korolev - Mohamed Abukar - Paul Davis​


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I hope they have better web coverage than they did for the last game.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Al Thornton shouldn't be in the starting lineup, qross1fan? 

Anyhow, I'm looking forward to watching this one online.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

i think thornton is a little outta shape. he got tired in the second half of the first game so his production went down...if they don't start him he'll give energy off the bench...kaman should play, korolev should start, and conroy should be cut...i like jj but imo i think he should go overseas to work on his d and a little on his offensive game, but i like the way he runs the show. i watched the game again and he does resemble steve nash...i like the idea of starting abukar to see if he plays good as a starter (he could be the next "big shot bob")...i hope we keep him. dumbleavy needs to open up the offense, play like 10 guys. koro should get a chance to run the point sometimes...and in all my years of watching clipper summer league play, i've never seen a guy contribute as much as abukar. he's an energetic tim thomas...he could be our replacement for singleton. i doubt he'll get to play much, but if somebody get's hurt he could step right in...oh, and i told yaw diaz was a keeper and imo he didn't look that bad running the point, five rebounds and three assists is not that bad, give him a break...vada


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

MR. VADA said:


> i think thornton is a little outta shape. he got tired in the second half of the first game so his production went down...if they don't start him he'll give energy off the bench...kaman should play, korolev should start, and conroy should be cut...i like jj but imo i think he should go overseas to work on his d and a little on his offensive game, but i like the way he runs the show. i watched the game again and he does resemble steve nash...i like the idea of starting abukar to see if he plays good as a starter (he could be the next "big shot bob")...i hope we keep him. dumbleavy needs to open up the offense, play like 10 guys. koro should get a chance to run the point sometimes...and in all my years of watching clipper summer league play, i've never seen a guy contribute as much as abukar. he's an energetic tim thomas...he could be our replacement for singleton. i doubt he'll get to play much, but if somebody get's hurt he could step right in...oh, and i told yaw diaz was a keeper and imo he didn't look that bad running the point, five rebounds and three assists is not that bad, give him a break...vada


Thornton is not out of shape. He can be a little streaky on his jumper, but it's a coincidence that his production fell off in the second half. It'll be interesting to see what happens as the Summer League goes on, Korolev, Thornton, Diaz, Davis, Abukar and Jordan especially. See what roles Thornton and Korolev look ready for on the big team, see if the other guys can make the team. I think we need to wait at least another game before making judgments based on performance.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man ive tried like twice to watch a game online, and when i click watch it just redirects me to a page where they try to get me to pay 5 dollars for some service


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Clippers playin awful right now down 16 at the end of the 1st


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

chris kaman is wack...wiggidy-wack...vada


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That may be the worst I've ever seen Al Thornton play. He's forcing things and throwing the ball away. Good thing there's still 3 quarters to play. Kaman should be ashamed of himself.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Kaman playin like **** just like last year


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

The way their playin nobody deserves to make the team, including Kaman, he's playin the worse


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good steal and behind the back move by Bowman, but he got blocked on the layup


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Clippers playin better with Bowman and Thornton providing the scoring


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Finally Al gets a couple buckets, maybe he can get going now.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Thornton And 1


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Sweet pass by JJ to a cutting Gansay for the layup


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

hobojoe said:


> Thornton is not out of shape. He can be a little streaky on his jumper, but it's a coincidence that his production fell off in the second half. It'll be interesting to see what happens as the Summer League goes on, Korolev, Thornton, Diaz, Davis, Abukar and Jordan especially. See what roles Thornton and Korolev look ready for on the big team, see if the other guys can make the team. I think we need to wait at least another game before making judgments based on performance.


i'm just speaking in terms as if i was the gm...just my opinion, and i play basketball, when i said he was out of shape or tired i meant when your tired your jumpshot and decision making suffers...a couple of times he didn't run to the other side of the court when the ball was still in play. just goin by what i saw...and when i said he was outta shape i meant basketball shape he hasn't played aginst this kind comp before...imo...you know who


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> The way their playin nobody deserves to make the team, including Kaman, he's playin the worse


hahahahahahahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

This Abukar kid can shoot. He is on fire


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> This Abukar kid can shoot. He is on fire


And he hits another...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Holy crap Mike Gansey on fire!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

How are the Houston guys looking?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> How are the Houston guys looking?


Brooks is over dribbling, but he's hitting some shots. Carl Landry's looked good, Novak is playing OK offensively, his shots just aren't falling.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Game over, Clippers lose 90-76.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

I hope that Dun is proud of Kaman...they way he effortlessly laid an egg in his face by coming out in the summerleague with almost no effort or desire. The most telling stat=3 rebounds! Does anyone on this team know how to block out? I wouldn't care if Kaman missed every shot he put up if he would only shoot as soon as he got the ball. I don't care where he is he needs to break the program in his head to dribble.

Maybe if they tried calling numbers. 
1=shoot, don't dribble, don't fake, don't care if your shot gets tossed, just SHOOT the damn ball man!
2=Once you've establish yourself as a threat when you get the ball, look for other players. I'm so tired of watching him get swarmed and try to dribble or throw a pass to late and turn it over. Do you watch your hideous game tapes?
3=Once players can't cheat and you've established your J...yes now you can do the Kaveman Happy dance. 
Pretty soon those guys that do the geico commercials will be complaining about being associated with Kaman.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

Jordan looked pretty good out there other than his shooting. He made some great passes and did a pretty good job of staying with his man. He needs more confidence in his shot. There were more times that it appeared the team needed him to make a basket. I almost got the feeling he didn't want to shoot himself out of the position that it appears he is clearly winnning.

Diaz...that's the player I would love to see step it up. Had an off night shooting also, but that doesn't worry me. What does worry me is it seems he hasn't made great strides in his defense. He has the tools, but he seem to concern on playing on the offensive end. He also doesn't seem to have worked on his handles that much, nor is willing to pass the ball enough. I don't think the coaches are worried about his shooting, he needs to prove that he can play D, and is will to drive and kick more. I hope the light comes on before preseason is over.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

TakingitbyStorm said:


> Jordan looked pretty good out there other than his shooting. He made some great passes and did a pretty good job of staying with his man. He needs more confidence in his shot. There were more times that it appeared the team needed him to make a basket. I almost got the feeling he didn't want to shoot himself out of the position that it appears he is clearly winnning.
> 
> Diaz...that's the player I would love to see step it up. Had an off night shooting also, but that doesn't worry me. What does worry me is it seems he hasn't made great strides in his defense. He has the tools, but he seem to concern on playing on the offensive end. He also doesn't seem to have worked on his handles that much, nor is willing to pass the ball enough. I don't think the coaches are worried about his shooting, he needs to prove that he can play D, and is will to drive and kick more. I hope the light comes on before preseason is over.


I liked the way Jordan played tonight, he could stick around in the NBA despite being a terrible athlete.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

Thornton's energy keeps him in games so he gets a pass for not having a better game.

Gansey played great. The real glue guy out there tonight. He and Abukar kept the Clips respectible in this one.

The main thing that really is a concern for me is the lack of effort in the beginning of these games. Not enough hustling back, and a couple of the players body language(including Kaman who should be leading this team in desire) wasn't what you want to see from guys trying to earn spots in camp.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

I forgot to add that Conroy sucks. Can he at least try to do something?

My starting lineup for the next game would be:

Jordan(earned it)
Gansey(earned it)
Thornton(earned it but would be alright getting some rest)
Abukar(earned it)
Kaman(needs to earn something)


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Storm I agree with just about everything you said, I was thinking the exact same stuff while watching the game, especially the thing about the team's lack of hustle. Overall the players didn't play like their were hungry to get into the league. The only exceptions were probably Gansay, Thornton and JJ.

And even though Diaz had an off game, I think his speed, shooting, dribble penetration ability and athleticism are things his team desperately needs. If we doesn't make the team I will be very disappointed. I really hope there is a way that both Diaz and JJ can make the team because they each bring something different to the table and I don't think it would be right to compare them to each other.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

I agree with you that he is what this team needs and if Dun hadn't promised Y2K a spot already I would feel better about Diaz' chance to make this team at the 2. Thus far, his actions leaving his team and the way he plays says to me that he might have some maturing to do. I think he could be a great scorer in this league, but I doubt that will earn him a spot without the other aspect improving with Dun-Dun around.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I didn't catch a second of the game, looks like Thornton did alright. He a lot of TO's, what was he doing wrong in this area?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Weasel said:


> I didn't catch a second of the game, looks like Thornton did alright. He a lot of TO's, what was he doing wrong in this area?


From what I can remember, he had one really tough traveling call against him off a hesitation move to the hoop, one good traveling call as he tried to go to the rim again, one pass out of bounds to nobody off a drive and he got stripped inside once. I can't remember the other two off the top of my head. His shot was off though, he got defended really well by Houston all night, they paid a lot of attention to him every time he touched the ball. He really was only able to get it going for a short period of time at the end of the first half when he hit a few shots in a row including an and one.


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

there is a way to keep them if we cut davis...vada


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Anybody else out there running Mac OSx? I am and I was not able to watch a single second of the game. I guess NBA.com video just isn't set up for the Mac platforms. That competely sucks! Other than that, it looks there were a few encouraging performances last night.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Ok, didnt do any clipper interviews this year, only talked to one of the coaches for a little who said thornton will not be playing any SG this year. 

here is my analysis of the game:

Korolev - In street clothes, but on the bench. 

Bowman - Played decently. Nothing to0 spectacular, but made less mistakes than some other guys who are sure to be on the team. 

Conroy - Might have guaranteed his contract not getting picked up with this game. Even though it is mediocre competition, still showed zero offensive game. The guy scored in college, scored in NBDL. What has happened to his offensive game, i have no idea. He also didnt do that good a job running the offense. Im not really sure what is going on with conroy.

Jordan - Is the best dribbler and passer in the clipper organization hands down, now that livingston is injured. Decent outside shot. However, i still think its a long shot he makes the team. He seems even slower and more out of place than sam cassell on defense, and this is nott against top quality PG. With the emphasis that dunleavvy places on defense, i cant see him carrying two PGs who play none. He also doesnt have the speed to penetrate. However his basketball IQ and undertanding of angles, and how to play them really is amazing. 

Diaz - Had a terribe shooting day, but still I think was solid. He has an explosive first step, and is also quick on defense. When he was running the point, he brought the ball up the court very quickly unlike our normal PGs. Right now i think he has set himself apart from Conroy and Jordan due to his all around game. 

Gansey - I really wish I could see this guy play PG. Because he played exclusively the 2 in this game, yet outplayed all three of the aforementioned guys. It was quite surprising. He displayed just as good, if not better defense than Diaz, even coming up with a big rejection. He displayed better offense than diaz with some nice shots. His passing wasnt as good as jordan, but it was probably better than conroy today. Unfortunately the clippers do not have a SG on their summerleague roster, so we could only see him at SG. Id invite him to training camp to give him one more shot to beat the other guys off of the team.

Sy - Was REALLY impressed with this guy for being a "nobody" guy who isnt even a star in Europe. His length is ridiculous. Was the best blocker and rebounder on the team tonight, much better than kaman, thornton, etc. in that regard. His freakish length and athleticism got him a couple blocks and rebounds that 9 our of 10 guys couldnt get. Offensive game is below average, thus why hes not in the NBA. No chance to make the team, but he showed up some clipper rotation guys today. 

Abukar - Also no chance to make the team, but for the second game in a row showed a nice shot for a big guy. the problem is other than the jump shot, he has zero offensive game, no post up game to speak of. At SDSU he didnt rebound well for a big guy, but in this game he went after it. Unless he tanks it in the next couple of games, I think another team should give him a shot at training camp this year. He could end up being a Scott Padgett outside threat specialist on some team.

Kaman - Got into position at will against Houston, and showed a lot of nice things. Last year we saw his passing the best it has ever been. This game too he showed some nice passing, Sabonis-like. If he can continue to improve that, teams are going to have more of a hard time double teamining him, or playing him so close. His rebounding was decent, balls really didnt bounce his way much. He had a couple of missed shots down low that rimmed in and out like last year, and also got ripped twice after being double teamed, same as last year. Nothing to be worried about though. Another thing he seemed to be working on which is a very good sign, is his outside shot which he hit a couple at. And also on one post move he actually tried dunking it. he didnt make it (was fouled), but the fact that he tried to dunk it shows something since so many of his shots last year he could have dunked, but tried these 2 foot hook shots that rimmed out. 

Santiago - Wow. Forget what i said about me wanting him to make the squad. He makes aaron williams look like a superstar. Terrible terrible terrible. Im not sure if he had vaseline on his hands, but he made kwame brown look like he has velcro on his. Rebounds, passes, everything just boucned right off of his hands. Unknown as to the reasons. 

Thornton - Had an atrocious first part of the game. Stepped it up in spurts. Interesting form on his jump shots, where he kind of crosses his legs. i wonder if the coaching staff will work on that. He stuck with a lot of plays a la Singleton, when some players who arent blessed with their athleticism would have given up on. Hes still very raw offensively. His deffensive is pretty good though, i dare say its better than maggette already. Being this is summer league, I have high expectations for thornton due to his age and experience, and role on this summerleague team. Since they are similar style players in dunleavvy system, anything less than singleton's effort last year in summer league will be a disspointment to me. If he wants to take any time away from maggette or thomas, hes going to have to show a lot more. 

Davis - Davis too is another guy who i thought would be perfect in summerleague, since his being undersized and slow wouldnt be too much of a problem. In the first game he came through, but in this game, even amongst inferior post players again his size and speed defficiencies showed itself again. he had better play with more urgency, his contract isnt guaranteed yet.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

Why doesn't Abukar have any chance of making the team? I'd takle him in a heartbeat. He's shown he's got skills and even though we have crowded forward slots, he could still bring something to this team.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

I like to add that Kaman is a bust. He should be DOMINATING in the summer league. No excuses. What a joke


----------



## RAS1398 (Jul 2, 2007)

The games show really choppy if you use OSX ( Quicktime ) try using windows media or if you havnt already get Parallels to run Win XP on OSX...
makes it much easier...


can we win a damn game ..we dont have to play all star level..but just a little cohesiveness would be nice...it looks like a bunch of dudes playing a pickup game out there...

Kaman took WAY too many shots...he needs to learn to play within the offense ..he isnt good at creating shots...I think he is perfect for us if we can get a fast penetrating guard...livy wasnt one ...franchise could be..so can jordan and diaz...


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Anybody else out there running Mac OSx? I am and I was not able to watch a single second of the game. I guess NBA.com video just isn't set up for the Mac platforms. That competely sucks! Other than that, it looks there were a few encouraging performances last night.


Download Flip4Mac. That should fix your problems. Don't remember the link, but I'm sure you can find it off of download.cnet.com.


----------



## hutcht02 (Sep 22, 2006)

I almost guarentee that Diaz will make the team. Baylor knows there's no rush with Jordan and he's not afraid to stash players overseas. Diaz will make the team even if Baylor has to bring him in along with Jordan.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

abukar has less than zero chance of making this team. Heck, even thornton shouldnt have been drafted due to the depth we have at PF/SF. But now that we have thornton, AND resigned korolev, theres for sure no chance abukar makes the team, because abukar is a one dimensional SF/PF. I for one love him since i love all SDSU guys, and i think there is a chance he makes it somewhwere. (today i was reading the news, and new orleans or some team signed someone ive never even heard of to a 2 year contract). If abukar had ANY ANY ANY kind of post game, i would haveliked to keep him over davis. Ive been following abukar since high school (his school is in my old schools conference), and even then he was used and abused in the post by even much younger post players. Hes never learned to play to his size. Hes like a euro big. His name should be abukavic.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Kaman, imo, was dominating. You dont have to dominate on the box score to look above other players there. kaman got into position at will, almost as if no one was guarding him. Also really was intimidating on defense. Similar situation with guys like greg oden here in summer league. terrible box score, but you just watch him play and you can see that this guy is a cut above his peers. Thats what i was looking for with thornton. But i didnt see it. if i didnt know anything at all about who thornton was, i wouldnt have been able to say he was the lottery pick over say, bowman, or amara sy. However, i would have been able to say, look at that big goofy white guy number 79...hes abusing people down low. 

Then you look at guys like jose juan barera, who is just tearing things up on the box score,but he doesnt really "stick out" that much to me...he just happense to be a speedy gonzalez a la john lucas last year. Singleton last year too stuck out for me.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

The Kaman I saw was constantly outrebounded by Harris and Co. mainly because he didn't box out, nor gave any effort to go get the ball. Let's not forget that Kaman was the biggest Player out there. 
This has always been one of my pet peaves with Kaman. He appears to wait for the ball to come to him at times. 

I definitely think Kaman can play very well when he gets it going, but his performance in this game left much to be desired on both ends of the court. He really saved face in the last quarter and the refs bailed him out more than once.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i haven't seen kaman yet in summer league, but 99% of the people who saw him play said that he looked crappy...what a surprise...


----------



## sipclip (Jan 21, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Kaman, imo, was dominating. You dont have to dominate on the box score to look above other players there. kaman got into position at will, almost as if no one was guarding him. Also really was intimidating on defense. Similar situation with guys like greg oden here in summer league. terrible box score, but you just watch him play and you can see that this guy is a cut above his peers. Thats what i was looking for with thornton. But i didnt see it. if i didnt know anything at all about who thornton was, i wouldnt have been able to say he was the lottery pick over say, bowman, or amara sy. However, i would have been able to say, look at that big goofy white guy number 79...hes abusing people down low.
> 
> Then you look at guys like jose juan barera, who is just tearing things up on the box score,but he doesnt really "stick out" that much to me...he just happense to be a speedy gonzalez a la john lucas last year. Singleton last year too stuck out for me.



I don't know what Kaman you were watching but the one I saw was horrible once again. It still amazes me that a guy that size can miss so many easy buckets around the rim.


----------

